# Well, Im back at Macys



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They didnt have the fork lift job I wan ted, so they put me in a department called beauty. I am doung make work, sort of. Its killing my feet and ankles as I have to stand 10hrs at a taable, put a lable on a little baggie, put in 2 tinuy tubes of ginsing and then put the bag in a box. zi did 1,200 last night. Love the job. Hate the standing. They have 2 rubber mats, and a folded ccardboard box between them, burt it dosnt help. Any ideas of anything that could help, any pills ect would be sorely, lol appricated. I make $15hr, which is 2 less then as a FLO. but I like it way more


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can they get you a chair or stool to sit on? 
I'm not sure about your state but in Ohio the employer is required to give you reasonable accomodations, but they can require a note or other paperwork from your doctor.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Why on earth can't you sit down?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We used to wear jogging shoes. NOT sneakers, something like Nikes.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Find yourself a second pair of shoes and trade off...wear one pair one day and the other the next. Will help your feet not hurt as much. Also, if you're in the mood, soak you feet in warm water and Epsom salts, even for just a little bit, when you get home every night.

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/24/21 10:07 P.M CDST

At your age and with your ankles , a stool or chair should be acceptable accommodation.

With the labor side initiated staffing shortages due to younger workers not wanting to work to company schedules and structuring claiming "it was such and such a way in 2020", your supervisor may make an accommodation for you without a note from your doctor.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

You could try to get them to think it is their idea to give you a chair.

After a couple of weeks, mention you are in so much pain you are not sure if you can continue to work there. With Christmas on the way and a shortage of workers, let them solve the problem for you. 

Get a pair of orthopedic shoes.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

If you show the boss your feet and ankles he would probably get you a chair/stool in short order. Those things are scary looking.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

New balance makes Inner souls that slip in your shoes with thick padding .
Putting them in my boots is like giving my self a day off . 
Don’t cheep out new balance is the best . 
I can’t walk with out them .


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sub your work to some kid for $7.50 an hour while you look for a desk job.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

We're built to walk, not stand still. Standing is very hard on our bones, muscles and circulation. No shoe or pad is going to help very much. At least shuffle back & forth a little as often as possible. Even sitting ain't gunna help the circulation part of the swelling.

Macy's bought out Marshal Field's, the high end dept store in Chicago a few yrs ago. That reminds me of the time I saw the blind guy walk into Fields and go to the China dept and start walking up and down the aisles with his white cane raised and tapping along all the shelves, breaking dishes, vases and small figurines as he went along....One of the blue-haired sales-ladies came up to him and politley asked "Is there something I can help you with, Sir?".."No, thank you," he replied. "I'm just lookiing."


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Doc, it's not his feet as much as his ankles. Bill, want to send a beauty shot of them so he will know what the problem is? Maybe then you could get some more specific suggestions.

Mon


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> Doc, it's not his feet as much as his ankles. Bill, want to send a beauty shot of them so he will know what the problem is? Maybe then you could get some more specific suggestions.
> 
> Mon


Yep, send a fresh pic. Halloween is upon us. Those rascals are scary. No offense meant Bill. They just are.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This thread is deteriorating very quickly. Please edit the title with NSFV.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Doc, I have worked on my feet for all of my life, and jogging shoes helped a LOT! It decreases the pain by about 80%. That was why my co-workers and I all wore them. 

Mind, that was NOT sneakers, that was jogging shoes

And it is true tat we are made to walk and not stand still: I used to slowly shift my weight from one foot to another. That helps as well


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah my job calls for me to shift from one side to get the label and bag and shift back to get the 2 tubes, seal the bag and slip it into a box. Ill look up jogging shoes.Wonder if Macys has them? I already asked bout a chair. (NO chairs are allowed on the floor). I showed them my feet inside my shoes, to no avail. I like the idea of near Christmas trying again
IF not I nave a nephew that works for a sporting goods store I could get them from, BUTT, I didnt get paid this week, so im stone broke and writing wallpaper checks for gas till I do get paid. I called the banker to let her know whats going on and that ill have money soon, as my SSI comes the 3rd of the month. Im not doing anything with my M check, as Im already near $300 i n the hole, this week, BUTT next week, Im getting the materials to relay my utility room floor so I can put back my washer, water heater and dryer after over a year them being put away.. My sis and family will be out depending on the weather to help. We laid , 1/2in plywood 2 weeks ago, and were gonna lay luan board over that to ccover the crracks. Ill run a seam of the glue u see on TV that they make boats out in between the cracks of the luan board. Then ill cover it all with Thompsons water sealer. All should cost tween $2/3oo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Still hoping u guys know of something that will help in the relm of medicine to ease the pain, yet let me do my job


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I already take IB Prophryn, 2 at a time 4hrs apart. After last break, I take a sip of that 5hr juice, whiichs perks me up a bit enough to get done and dfrive the 48 miles back home


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If they won't give you a chair or stool, is there anything near the workspace that you could use to prop one foot on so you can get a bit of rest for it? We were not allowed to have chairs on our production floor (bank statement processing center) but I was able to get the core from a paper roll and used that as a seat.

My favorite footwear was sturdy hiking boots, the kind that support your ankles. Those won't help with the swelling though. 

I took Aleve, a lot of Aleve. Then when I got home I would lay in bed and cry for a couple hours. All I can suggest for you is to lay down and prop your feet on a pillow when you get home. I assume you are already on a low salt diet. If not, cut back on the salt. It really does help reduce swelling.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Wal Mart will have cheaper jogging shoes as Macy always seems to charge extra because you are shopping at "MACY'S". At any rate, Nikes, Adidas, and such make good shoes though I think that good jogging shoes can be found everywhere, now. 

Do you remember when that Olympic runner was running barefoot because shoes made his feet hurt? Nike paid attention and made better shoes for running, and for a while all of us hospital employees were wearing them because they did make a difference to our feet. Other companies wanted in on the profit, and so now a good jogging shoe is found in every good-sized store


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/27/21 

Bill,
No offense meant as I understand your ankles are something you have endured for a long time with an acceptance and slight humor that can only come with age and I hope they haven't gotten bigger on you or more painful but I feel like








when I remember them.

Your a stronger man than I am because if that happen to me I would likely consent to having my ankles and shins amputated, my feet attached to my knees and waddle around like 4 1/2 foo tall Cotton Hill on the King of the Hill cartoon .

Try the shoes and if your ankles are arthritic painful you might want to consider rubbing them down with Asorbine Veterinary Liniment Gel topical analgesic for old or injured horses.

I been using it for a few weeks now on all my sore joints and muscles on advice from two ranchers and Saturday a GP I was in high school told me he uses it too as it is what used to be called Asorbine Sr. and works better than the watered down Asorbine Jr. marketed for people once or twice a day and it doesn't contain DMSO like some other horse liniments which is harmful to humans.

A 12 ounce bottle at Tractor Supply is about $14 and a little dab is all it takes on me and the bottle should last me about 2 months.

For the past week I haven't had to wear my knee braces at all and only wear my back brace when mowing or standing cutting brush and haven't had a rash on the hip and muscle I apply it to.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't know if there's one anywhere near where you work, but Shoe Carnival has decent prices, get one buy one at half off, and they have an area with shoes they have discounted WAY much. Good names (I think) are Brooks, Nike, Ascis, New Balance.

Mon


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

When it comes to footwear, cheaper is usually never better. I’m talking like Walmart. If it’s a discounted name brand then it might fly.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Shrek said:


> Posted 10/27/21
> 
> Bill,
> No offense meant as I understand your ankles are something you have endured for a long time with an acceptance and slight humor that can only come with age and I hope they haven't gotten bigger on you or more painful but I feel like
> ...


That vet liniment is great stuff! I have used it also


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill get some today> Im also going to get a back brack. I had a couple, plus an OLD TIME white one thats cloth and has alot of strings and hooks but no place to kook them to. The others were narrorer and had velcro fasteners


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Bill, what happened to your social security check? Did it get cancelled? I got a call telling me that mine was going to be cancelled, but I knew it was a scam. So I ask the woman what she was wearing.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Clem said:


> Bill, what happened to your social security check? Did it get cancelled? I got a call telling me that mine was going to be cancelled, but I knew it was a scam. So I ask the woman what she was wearing.


Great idea!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope, still getting SSI


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sometimes retired people need a bit of extra money. Sometimes they get bored and miss the routine of a regular job. Sometimes people just need/want to get out of the house.

@FarmboyBill, did you get a chance to try any of the suggestions? Has anything worked?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> Sometimes retired people need a bit of extra money. Sometimes they get bored and miss the routine of a regular job. Sometimes people just need/want to get out of the house.
> 
> @FarmboyBill, did you get a chance to try any of the suggestions? Has anything worked?


More power to the retired that can hold down a job. And condolences to those forced back to work to make rent or whatever. Could easily happen with huge rent inflation in recent years. I cant imagine handling more than two or three hour actual work per day anymore. That plus time seems to be speeded up drastically, or my perception of it. The months fly by. Feels like lot less time to get anything done, but probably me just moving real slow.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I worked with a lot of people who tried retirement but for whatever reason decided they needed to go back to work. My mom would go back to work to help pay her ever increasing electric bill but (don't tell him this) Pop sometimes cannot be trusted when left alone. His mind isn't what it used to be. The woman I bought the garden site from was still working in her 80's because she just couldn't imagine staying home and doing nothing. One of the ladies I worked with said her tiny social security stipend was just not enough to pay the bills. One of the men I worked with said he couldn't stand setting around the house in the winter. One man hubby worked with was still working full time because he didn't like his wife enough to spend all day, every day with her.

I admire the people who can still work a physically demanding job into their 80's. I have had the pleasure of knowing a few.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

several people i knew also who had retired just couldn't take it. had to go back working again . that's the beauty of being a farmer(small or big) he's always got something to do to keep him active.i've never worked for pay so there's nothing i could go back to..lots of work to do around here though and out at my country place now that i can drive again. i got plans to clean up and burn some brush this weekend also trim some trees.

this morning it was lovely out there 16C.so i took advantage of it and cleaned off my awnings and tied them up with plastic and bungie cords for the winter. i got a ton of leaves to sweep off the deck and bag and i plan to take some gravel up behind the house by the basement window to keep the soil from splashing on the window. plenty to do but i wouldn't want to work with ankles like Bill has. he's a good worker so you think they would find a way to keep him. ~Georgia


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Now, I don't know what is wrong with poor Bill's ankles? Arthiritis? I have a breakfast of eggs, garlic tumeric and pepper and take tablets of soya/avocado and collagen(It will improve your skin as well) I still have pain but do not need ibuprofen anymore. It took about 2 weeks before I felt improvement. Poor circulation? Have you tried support socks. They also come with zips now. I have no idea if the are good or not. Oh and yes, horse liniment is good.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

you don't want to see them. when I think of them I hurt for Bill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

renee, I dont have pain as such, I kist keep taking the IB to keep it that way


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

martynana said:


> Why on earth can't you sit down?


It's not a sit-down job. Some jobs can be done only while standing.

@FarmboyBill , how are things going? I haven't noticed you posting recently, maybe I missed it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I did sit down for a few days till they caught me, and jerked the chair out from underneith me, sort of. lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Back when I worked on an assembly line, we were told that people worked slightly slower if they sat down


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I worked faster, as I felt so good, I would work through breaks, as the work was so easy, and it made the night go a bit faster.. I do that now, but I sit during breaks doing it


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> I worked with a lot of people who tried retirement but for whatever reason decided they needed to go back to work. My mom would go back to work to help pay her ever increasing electric bill but (don't tell him this) Pop sometimes cannot be trusted when left alone. His mind isn't what it used to be. The woman I bought the garden site from was still working in her 80's because she just couldn't imagine staying home and doing nothing. One of the ladies I worked with said her tiny social security stipend was just not enough to pay the bills. One of the men I worked with said he couldn't stand setting around the house in the winter. One man hubby worked with was still working full time because he didn't like his wife enough to spend all day, every day with her.
> 
> I admire the people who can still work a physically demanding job into their 80's. I have had the pleasure of knowing a few.


I retired twice from two different jobs. Moved back to my farm and now have lots of animals and a sawmill. Just can't stop working. Starting working for money when 7 selling papers in St. Louis. Never been off work except on vaction.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

FarmboyBill said:


> They didnt have the fork lift job I wan ted, so they put me in a department called beauty. I am doung make work, sort of. Its killing my feet and ankles as I have to stand 10hrs at a taable, put a lable on a little baggie, put in 2 tinuy tubes of ginsing and then put the bag in a box. zi did 1,200 last night. Love the job. Hate the standing. They have 2 rubber mats, and a folded ccardboard box between them, burt it dosnt help. Any ideas of anything that could help, any pills ect would be sorely, lol appricated. I make $15hr, which is 2 less then as a FLO. but I like it way more


Get a Doctor to give you an okay and get a used mobility scooter to work out of.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Legally the employer would have to let him use a chair or stool if he had a doctor's note and it did not interfere with his work. It's in the Americans with Disabilities Act. I researched it when I was working.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Legally the employer would have to let him use a chair or stool if he had a doctor's note and it did not interfere with his work. It's in the Americans with Disabilities Act. I researched it when I was working.


Reasonable accommodations.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Geeze,Bill. I used to pick cotton for 2 cents a pound, then pulled tobacco for 50 cents an hour. Went to work in the mill for 1.60 an hour. Went into business for myself, figuring my time worth $15 a day!! You make as much in an hour as I'm worth for a whole day!!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I made $35 a week hoeing cotton, working cows, hauling hay, fixing fence etc. Sundays were off days except for feeding.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom Horn said:


> Reasonable accommodations.


Yes, they have to permit reasonable accomodations. I posted the specifics of what is required to for reasonable accomodations to be considered.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF were going back to what we usta make, I made $5 an afternoon putting up hay. Then I made a buckhr at a apple processing plant, and also at Douglas Candy Co, . I quit there to make a $1.75hr at a paper processing Co, and home of the Bit Chief tablets. Thought I was in heaven


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF were going back to what we usta make, I made $5 an afternoon putting up hay. Then I made a buckhr at a apple processing plant, and also at Douglas Candy Co, . I quit there to make a $1.75hr at a paper processing Co, and home of the Bit Chief tablets. Thought I was in heaven


I started throwing newspapers at the age of 10. I still like the smell of newsprint.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom Horn said:


> I started throwing newspapers at the age of 10. I still like the smell of newsprint.


It's a shame they don't let kids deliver newspapers anymore. For many kids it was their first job and they earned desperately needed money.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> It's a shame they don't let kids deliver newspapers anymore. For many kids it was their first job and they earned desperately needed money.


It was my husbands first job: he paid for his bicycle that way. THEN he got other jobs and put himself through college.

They are likely right when they say that it is dangerous to be on the streets before sun rise,


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The largest circulating newspaper in Ohio stopped letting kids deliver the paper years before the internet became a big thing. Now they wonder why they can't get people to deliver the paper.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Well, all I know is my wife is keeping you employed! This is my front porch yesterday after the FedEx guy passed through town.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Damn, U dont have porch pirates??


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

FarmboyBill said:


> Damn, U dont have porch pirates??


No.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Another kid already had the newspaper route in our little town, so I had a TV Guide route and made about $1 a week.


----------

